# Survival Training and Wilderness Camp



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

fourtines said:


> There is currently an environmental disaster in my hometown (I don't live there anymore) because one of the flaws in West Virginia industrial design was building major cities around chemical plants. I am attempting to convince my family to leave the area. Where I lived as a child was much more removed from this industrial area.


I heard about that. This is definitely not good. I wonder how many people will be siding with business that says the EPA is killing jobs. Obviously this is a prime example of where we need regulation. I remember when I drove through WV, it was full of pro-coal signs everywhere.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

PowerShell said:


> I heard about that. This is definitely not good. I wonder how many people will be siding with business that says the EPA is killing jobs. Obviously this is a prime example of where we need regulation. I remember when I drove through WV, it was full of pro-coal signs everywhere.


This affected nine counties total, and was more concentrated in five along the Elk River. One of the reasons, and there were several, that I left that area, is because I got sick of doing drills for chemical emergencies at my college. One of my sisters at least lives in an untouched area. I don't want my family living there, but I can't make them all move, they are adults, or they are the guardians of my nieces and nephews, not me...this will have lingering effects. Even if they don't leave the state, there are more rural areas they could live in. I know my mother wants to and frankly has no reason not to, aside from the pain of moving.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

fourtines said:


> This affected nine counties total, and was more concentrated in five along the Elk River. One of the reasons, and there were several, that I left that area, is because I got sick of doing drills for chemical emergencies at my college. One of my sisters at least lives in an untouched area. I don't want my family living there, but I can't make them all move, they are adults, or they are the guardians of my nieces and nephews, not me...this will have lingering effects. Even if they don't leave the state, there are more rural areas they could live in. I know my mother wants to and frankly has no reason not to, aside from the pain of moving.


Chemical emergency drills. That sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

PowerShell said:


> Chemical emergency drills. That sounds like a lot of fun.


Yeah sirens, etc. I also would get emails about it. I am very happy I didn't live in that area as a child. 

Two of my sisters are fine, one has well water and the other living closer to where I grew up. But several college friends and my mother, niece and nephew, and my cousins family are affected. My mother is planning to move soon. She actually is down in a little green area, but she is still too close for comfort and is on the affected water supply. I told her to collect creek water (not connected to Elk River) and treat it like she would if she were camping with iodine to use for washing. She's also collecting rain in wash tubs and I told her how to take a sponge bath with bottled water, a crock pot, mild soap and a wash cloth.

This is soo much why I want earthy survival skills. This is very much one of the reasons.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

fourtines said:


> Yeah sirens, etc. I also would get emails about it. I am very happy I didn't live in that area as a child.
> 
> Two of my sisters are fine, one has well water and the other living closer to where I grew up. But several college friends and my mother, niece and nephew, and my cousins family are affected. My mother is planning to move soon. She actually is down in a little green area, but she is still too close for comfort and is on the affected water supply. I told her to collect creek water (not connected to Elk River) and treat it like she would if she were camping with iodine to use for washing. She's also collecting rain in wash tubs and I told her how to take a sponge bath with bottled water, a crock pot, mild soap and a wash cloth.
> 
> This is soo much why I want earthy survival skills. This is very much one of the reasons.



Perhaps I didn't read this too closely, but if they live in WV and are surrounded by people/businesses burning coal, wouldn't there be a problem with sulfur dioxide in their rainwater?


Just curious.

-ZDD


----------

